# Chemistry is soooo frustrating! I hate chemistry.



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm taking a chemistry class in a community college and I'm struggling with both the lab and the lecture. I'm thinking I'm gonna need a tutor. I failed my first exam. I really hate my chemistry class. There was a quiz this morning and he only gives us five minutes to work on quizzes. How am I going to do well on it if I'm only given that amount of time to work on it? It's not easy either. The quiz was about the periodic table, knowing the elements and its symbol, along with some other stuff. I left some blank since I didn't know it and ran out of time. WTF! Instead of writing Fluorine, I wrote Fluoride......WHAT WAS I THINKING?!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I cannot believe this. I didn't study enough. 
For the lab I feel _STUPID_. I don't understand what we're doing or what's happening in the lab. We have a lab manual that tells us the instructions for each lab. I'm trying to read it and understand what I have to do, but there's too much instructions and I got confused. I feel like I'm slowing my lab partner down and I'm making her think I'm stupid for not understanding what we're supposed to do. I don't feel smart enough for the lab. I'm really struggling. I hate how some students finish early while my lab partner and I are still working. It seems like they understand what to do but why can't I? I'm a slow learner and thinker. Any advice on how to do well in the lab and how to prepare for the next lab? What can I do to pass the both the class and lab and also succeed? 
I just don't want to go the lab anymore. It's going to get harder. I just want to give up already, but I'm not going to drop the class. I plan on continuing and pass with, at least, a C. Go get a tutor and get as much help as I can. So depressing....


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I hate chemistry too. Unfortunately I have to take a chem class this semester, and it sucks. I'm doing a problem now for my problem set that I've been on for two hours, something about root mean square velocity and calculating how many collisions per second some kind of molecule-thingy has. I'm so lost it's not even funny.

I spent like 6 hours in my last lab, where we had to repeat the procedure until we got within a certain percent of the expected value, and I just couldn't do it. My values fluctuated wildly. Like you said, the procedure we were given was confusing, there was lots of measuring stuff and pouring stuff which I'm simply not good at, and I'd sit there for 10 minutes at a time waiting for the instructor to come around because I had no idea how to proceed. Eventually I got it, but I think that was just because when you get numbers all over the place you're bound to get the right one sooner or later, even if just by chance.

I haven't had my first exam yet, but I'm dreading it.


----------



## albumplush (Oct 11, 2013)

I, do not like chemistry, at all, a tutor sounds kind of scary to me... But if you fell it's necessary go for it any ace that chemistry! Show it whose boss for all of us chemistry haters!:yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like using mathematics to solve chemistry problems but just that. I prefer it better than biology though. :yes


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

*Chemistry is really boring Subject*

You are right , Chemistry Subject is really boring subject , i Also hate it , i always got a C class marks in Chemistry

You just try to learn the chemistry subject , don't try to go in deep , also don't try to understand that why this happen , if you do this than they will give you a passing marks sure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You should have asked for help near the beginning of the semester, although its better to ask sooner than later,also since you are likely taking a Introductory Chemistry course,make sure you are up to date with Mathematics(Algebra One). Be paitient, read from the textbook over and over,take notes and request help from a tutor.If you have a laboratory manual that gives you the list of things you will be doing for the semester look at the next laboratory assignment for the next week and just look through it. It will give you an idea of what you will be required to do for that laboratory activity.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Ugh! Me too! I used to like chemistry, that is, before college. I took it at my old community college. I would feel ready for tests, get my score back, and see I failed it. And chemistry lab was horrible too. So long, boring, and we had to stand for hours. I also don't like working with people and the two people I had for partners always made mistakes and would try to be the leaders...


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

AnonTheAnonymous said:


> You should have asked for help near the beginning of the semester, although its better to ask sooner than later,also since you are likely taking a Introductory Chemistry course,make sure you are up to date with Mathematics(Algebra One). Be paitient, read from the textbook over and over,take notes and request help from a tutor.If you have a laboratory manual that gives you the list of things you will be doing for the semester look at the next laboratory assignment for the next week and just look through it. It will give you an idea of what you will be required to do for that laboratory activity.


Chemistry is just not my subject. I wish I understood chemistry, but I don't. Yes I'm taking Introductory Chemistry and I have a lab manual for the lab. I feel like even if I try reading the lab manual over and over again, I still won't understand. :afr :sigh  :bash

I will not give up. I can do this!


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I haven't had my first exam yet, but I'm dreading it.


I haven't taken my first lab exam yet......I honestly do not want to think about it. :no 
So far I've taken my first lecture exam and a few quizzes only. For the lab though, no exams yet. I'm sure it's coming up real soon. :afr


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

i guess im the only one that finds most of chemistry very easy and unchallenging, but i also have a top notch teacher and that obviously helps. i should also note that im in highschool however if you need help shoot me a question and ill do my best.


----------



## Farandaway674 (Jan 18, 2014)

I feel for you, I needed a science class to graduate undergrad and took chemistry never got higher then a 70 on a test and ended up with a 1 gpa (60 avg) as a final grade, just know how bad you do you can make it up with other classes also if the professor sees you really trying that helps with participation. I ended up graduating school with 3.2 gpa, so again a bad grade is not end of world, but who knows it might click for you later in the semester.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I can think of 1 reason chemistry is good 
What I'm thinking illegal ( this is not the 1 reason)
It can make you money ( this could be the 1 reason but it's not as you will go to jail and destroy other peoples lives)
It will send you crazy and eventually f u up( this is not the one reason) 
It has in the past caused me to enjoy life and every minute of it for days and days no end ( this is the only reason , but not for all and unstainable for long term ) 
For this chemistry was good .


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I seriously think I may switch my major (nutrition) if I can't get through all these chem classes. The worst part is that if I fail a class, I have to do the damn labs all over again.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Valtron said:


> I seriously think I may switch my major (nutrition) if I can't get through all these chem classes. The worst part is that if I fail a class, I have to do the damn labs all over again.


At least it's somewhat relevant to your major, though.

I will never understand why a computer science major needs to learn chemistry. It's not even like "pick a science", nope, it has to be chemistry. And it has to include a lab.


----------



## Nanti (Oct 23, 2013)

I hate Chemistry too. Mostly because it's the reason why I couldn't get into the university I wanted to cause I failed it. It's not so bad once you get though I guess... Just gotta suck it up and get through it.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Truth. It's awful but I am so determined to get a good grade this time.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

They called chemistry labs "the weedout classes" at my college. The first two weeks in chem lab were brutal. I took AP Chemistry, but it wasn't very hands-on, so I was really struggling. It didn't help that all the lab manuals were written in paragraph form and steps were often written out of order. What I took to doing before each lab was writing out numbered steps for every single lab procedure and doing a "visual run-through" for every lab. This helped me anticipate all the places I could potentially screw up and also allowed me to research any methods I wasn't familiar with. By doing this, I was able to ace both labs. Put in the extra effort into the preparation and the actual lab days will go much more smoothly.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I thought I had done well on my first chemistry test in university. When I got it back, it turned out I had scored 30%. I think it's probably the most polarizing subject because you never can tell whether or not you truly understand the material until you get the test scores back and it's equally dependent on memorization as it is on logic, IMO.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I dont like all the exceptions to the rules of chemistry.


----------

